# Dirt Rally DX Problem



## Batze (1. Mai 2015)

Jedes mal wenn ich DR starte sagt mir Steam, es ist die Erstinstallation und nudelt jedes mal seine DX installation runter. Das nervt gewaltig.
Hat da jemand einen Tip woran das liegen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2015)

Gibt es das Problem vlt auch  in den Steamforen beschrieben? Das Spiel startet dann aber, oder? Ansonsten wäre es denkbar, dass vlt nur der Virenscanner die Installation blockt, aber dann würde das SPiel ja auch GAR nicht starten... Grakatreiber sind aktuell?


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2015)

Also das Spiel startet danach ganz normal.
Treiber sind natürlich alle auf letzten Stand.

Hm, hab da noch ein anderes Problem mit DX. Eventuell liegt es daran. Muss ich mal weiterverfolgen.
Ist nämlich so, das sich ältere DX Versionen bei mir nicht installieren lassen. (Mein System ist neu aufgesetzt) Also viele Spiele brauchen ja z.B. noch ältere.dll dateien von DX9. Da bekomme ich immer einen internen Fehler das es nicht installiert werden kann.
Könnte damit zusammenhängen.
hab mich da auch schon schlau gemacht. Na mal was im abgesicherten Modus versuchen. Eventuell geht dann die DX installation ja.


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2015)

Haha, problemchen gelöst, beide Probleme und das eine lag am anderen.
Installation von DX im abgesicherten Modus ging.
Danach hat sich Steam zwar nochmal gemeldet mit seiner Erstinstallation und DX, aber nur 1 mal. Jetzt läuft es so wie es sollte.
Problem ist, das Windows wenn DX ältere Versionen installen will das nicht zulässt. Denkt immer es ist alles aktuell.
Jetzt sollten aber auch gewisse Schlüssel in der reg stehen und sollte nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------

